# 13A visa "Joint letter to Commisioner from applicant and spouse".



## JShannon

Hello all,

We were married 3 months ago to the day. Finally got the marriage certificate from the NSO. On the application it refers to a "Joint letter request addressed to the Commissioner from the applicant and the petitioning spouse".

Does anybody have a letter that they have created that we could use as a guide in the application? 

The instructions seem pretty straight forward for the application and I was looking at doing it all myself. For those who have gone through the process, do you suggest using a lawyer for advice, or to facilitate it, or can it be done easily by ourselves.

We will be using the Iloilo office which is the closest to us. I have already checked and they can process the application there.

Thanks


----------



## 197649

JShannon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We were married 3 months ago to the day. Finally got the marriage certificate from the NSO. On the application it refers to a "Joint letter request addressed to the Commissioner from the applicant and the petitioning spouse".
> 
> Does anybody have a letter that they have created that we could use as a guide in the application?
> 
> The instructions seem pretty straight forward for the application and I was looking at doing it all myself. For those who have gone through the process, do you suggest using a lawyer for advice, or to facilitate it, or can it be done easily by ourselves.
> 
> We will be using the Iloilo office which is the closest to us. I have already checked and they can process the application there.
> 
> Thanks


When you go to BI the folks who do the paoerwork will do it for you
Send ne a nessage I'll send you all the stuff I did did you get the NBI and police check done?


----------



## colemanlee

We had an attorney draw up our letter. Just make sure you cross all the t's and dot the I's
It took a few days over a month to get the temp 13a back


----------



## SublationUSAF

Your greeting in the letter should use the name of the current bureau of immigration chief. 

Don't forget to notorize it. 

Sir [title and name of current BI chief],

May I respectfully request a non-quota immigrant visa under Section 13, paragraph A of the Philippine Immigration
Act as amended, in favour of my foreign spouse, ________________ , a _______________________________national. I am ____________________________________, a Philippine citizen. We were married in _______________ on _______________
I am enclosing here copy of the following documents to prove my above-cited information:

1. My NSO-issued Birth Certificate
2. Our NSO-issued Marriage Contract / Philippine Consulate-authenticated copy of our Marriage Contract /
Marriage Certificate / Family Register
3. Photocopy of the pertinent pages of his passport:
a) bio-page
b) page/s showing:
1. his immigration admission and its extension/s and
2. Bureau of Quarantine Clearance


Very truly yours,
___________________________
Petitioner/Filipino Spouse
___________________________
Address


This is the template I used and they accepted it at the Cebu office.


----------



## JShannon

SublationUSAF said:


> Your greeting in the letter should use the name of the current bureau of immigration chief.
> 
> Don't forget to notorize it.
> 
> Sir [title and name of current BI chief],
> 
> May I respectfully request a non-quota immigrant visa under Section 13, paragraph A of the Philippine Immigration
> Act as amended, in favour of my foreign spouse, ________________ , a _______________________________national. I am ____________________________________, a Philippine citizen. We were married in _______________ on _______________
> I am enclosing here copy of the following documents to prove my above-cited information:
> 
> 1. My NSO-issued Birth Certificate
> 2. Our NSO-issued Marriage Contract / Philippine Consulate-authenticated copy of our Marriage Contract /
> Marriage Certificate / Family Register
> 3. Photocopy of the pertinent pages of his passport:
> a) bio-page
> b) page/s showing:
> 1. his immigration admission and its extension/s and
> 2. Bureau of Quarantine Clearance
> 
> 
> Very truly yours,
> ___________________________
> Petitioner/Filipino Spouse
> ___________________________
> Address
> 
> 
> This is the template I used and they accepted it at the Cebu office.




Thanks for the responses, the template above which I also found on-line and one provided by another member is what we used to create our letter. I submitted the paperwork yesterday at the BI office in Iloilo. The officer there was quite satisfied with what we provided.

Interview or "hearing" as they describe it is scheduled for next week. Any comments on the type of questions they ask at the hearing would be appreciated.


----------



## 197649

They asked me only 3 question at the main office at BI 
1. How long you been in PI?
2. Where did you get married?
3. Where you from in the U.S.?
I guess I got them all right I got my 13A.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Old Form I used*



JShannon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We were married 3 months ago to the day. Finally got the marriage certificate from the NSO. On the application it refers to a "Joint letter request addressed to the Commissioner from the applicant and the petitioning spouse".
> 
> Does anybody have a letter that they have created that we could use as a guide in the application?
> 
> The instructions seem pretty straight forward for the application and I was looking at doing it all myself. For those who have gone through the process, do you suggest using a lawyer for advice, or to facilitate it, or can it be done easily by ourselves.
> 
> We will be using the Iloilo office which is the closest to us. I have already checked and they can process the application there.
> 
> Thanks


I have the old form from the Philippine Chicago Consulate, the headers would have to be different but this is what I used.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/petition.pdf

You don't need to use lawyers for this kind of thing, watch out for fixers also, If you need the service of someone like this inquire inside, anything goes outside the PBI.

Some of the other forms posted look redundant this form is something from your spouse for you.


----------



## JShannon

c_acton98 said:


> They asked me only 3 question at the main office at BI
> 1. How long you been in PI?
> 2. Where did you get married?
> 3. Where you from in the U.S.?
> I guess I got them all right I got my 13A.



I think I should be able to handle that.


----------



## JShannon

Originally Posted by c_acton98 View Post
They asked me only 3 question at the main office at BI 
1. How long you been in PI?
2. Where did you get married?
3. Where you from in the U.S.?
I guess I got them all right I got my 13A


Went in on the 10th for the hearing. No questions, took 10 minutes for the fingerprints and the rest of the 4 hrs was waiting for paperwork to be processed.

I think the real test they want to give us foreigners is, if you can wait for the other 3+50 hours then you are good to live here. lol Glad I like to read a lot, the book made the time pass quickly.


----------



## enki

Thank you for posting all this info... so helpful.

Can someone please assist with a few more questions?

1/ How long does the process take before you are legal and visa granted? Just trying to understand the time frame.
2/ Does anyone know the full cost?
3/ Are any medicals required?
4/ Do you just turn up at any office and submit your documents or does it have to be a specific office – regional, sub office or the mail office?

I have the BI FORM 2014-12-001 REV 0

I am going to PH at the end of Feb and trying to ensure I get all the paperwork done before I arrive. I am hoping to stay once issued and return back home maybe 6 months or a year later.

So my flight is booked for 30 days and I am trying to understand how long it takes to issues once I submit the paperwork in order for me to change my flight. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## M.C.A.

Well you can do all this before you arrive here and then you won't have the one year probationary issue to work around.

Not sure you have a Philippine Consulate in Argentina and it says you are from Afghanistan so you might end up doing it all here, because you need some sort of police read out from the area you have lived in at least 2 years if not you can do what's called an NBI clearance here in the Philippines after living here 6 months so you'll be doing allot of running around Manila it sounds unless you can some how get this all accomplished in Argentina.

I had my 13a Visa completed through the mail with the Philippine Consulate in the US and it took about 2 months they had questions, yes you'll need to get all the forms and a complete physical performed by who ever the Philippine Consulate recommends if they have no one then the requirement is for a Medical Doctor M.D. 

Once that completed you are not done, you carry your package with you to the Philippines, you do get the 13a Visa stamp in your passport but have within 1-2 weeks to report to the PBI upon arrival and get your Immigrant card, once this is completed you have to come back a couple weeks to a couple months to get your Immigrant card, ugh... it's a process here, so hopefully you won't be living to far from Manila.


----------



## enki

I am taking all my documents with me to the Philippines and want to submit them in Manila. Just wondering of the time frame and cost also. 

The requirements and costs are different if I submitted them in the UK or New Zealand so I want to submit them in the Philippines. 

If it takes longer than 30 days I have a problem but if it only take 7 days all good.

It does not state the time frame on the website.


----------



## Asian Spirit

enki said:


> I am taking all my documents with me to the Philippines and want to submit them in Manila. Just wondering of the time frame and cost also.
> 
> The requirements and costs are different if I submitted them in the UK or New Zealand so I want to submit them in the Philippines.
> 
> If it takes longer than 30 days I have a problem but if it only take 7 days all good.
> 
> It does not state the time frame on the website.


Anything that you can do in your home country will be a vast benefit in any visa or immigration attempt. 
Remember that the only thing that is reliable or dependable in the Philippines -- is that NOTHING is reliable or dependable here in the Philippines--period.
If you are wanting a married immigrant visa for someone to be able to leave the Philippines to live elsewhere it can take between 18 months to two (2) years for approval. A fiancee visa will take at least 90 days.

Wishing you the very best of luck but you need to know and understand that the Philippines is an underdeveloped 3rd world country where time and efficiency mean virtually nothing at all..


----------



## enki

Thanks Jet but are married. My wife has full CFO stickers and certificate etc.

The reasons for the visa is to allow me to live in the Philippines rather than keep paying visa extension fees. 9250 peso eatery extra 59 days.

Thus I am applying with my Filipino wife for a 

- Conversion to Non-quota immigrant visa by marriage 

Just trying to get the heads up because people here have been through this process.

Inloved in the Philippines 6 months so I do understand your points raised.

Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Tukaram

I am getting ready to apply for the permanent 13a. One of the requirements is an affidavit of cohabitation. I looked online for samples but found nothing applicable. There are many samples of the petition letter. The only affidavit sample I could find was for single people cohabitating, not married. 

Anyone have a good sample of the affidavit format?


----------



## JShannon

*Email*

Check your PM's.


----------



## fmartin_gila

I am somewhat curious about this too as I will need to start the application process in a couple months. Is this another requirement? As I understand, the procedure for the 13A Permanent is basically a do over of the procedure for the 13A Probationary or am I missing something? I was planning to just do everything over again but just change the content of the letter to adjust for the circumstances and timeframe.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram

Here is a a scan of part of the cover sheet I got from BI last month. They marked out the bottom 2 items. The quarantine is not applicable to most 1st world countries, and they will do the BI clearance. You can see item #3 is the affidavit of cohabitation. 

It is probably relatively simple, but I was looking for a sample. Since we will have to pay to get it notarized, I only want to do it once. 

I guess I could just submit a sex tape ha ha... maybe not....


----------



## M.C.A.

Here's a link from the Chicago Philippine Consulate with all the forms, the forms are not standardized and headers ect... but the letter is there.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf


----------



## JShannon

*Sample letter*

I attached the sample letter we used, hope is comes through. Cheers


----------



## Tukaram

Thanks for the sample. It looks about as simple as I thought it would be... but now I know


----------



## Danman

I will check that copy of the letter, do you need someone to certify thats its a trrue statement?


----------



## Danman

I just looked at the letter you posted it a simple letter, who is the person to certify this letter stating you are living together as husband and wife still.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Letter from spouse*



Danman said:


> I just looked at the letter you posted it a simple letter, who is the person to certify this letter stating you are living together as husband and wife still.


I looked at the sample letter and it seems redundant really, why would there be any need to stick on that form the Passport information...Lol, come on and I wish I could remember what I had to do but mine I think was signed by the Philippine Consulate in Chicago it was notarized. The current letter out of Chicago (link) makes it clear it's a petition letter from the wife (signature of petitioner only) or spouse and notary republic signature. http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/petition.pdf Basically this letter format could be changed to reflect Manila addresses and add subj matter Cohabitation Letter Requirement and Address this to the Manila PBI: To Whom it May Concern but make several copies just in case.


Hopefully, someone else has more information on this but I remember that you do have an interview with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration so maybe this is the time that the document is signed? And if not... for sure any PBI Satellite office. 
Directory of Transactions would be able to notarize this or the PBI Office in Manila.


----------



## fmartin_gila

JShannon said:


> I attached the sample letter we used, hope is comes through. Cheers


Thanks for posting that since I'm about to get started on my 13A Permanent application and now I find out this is a requirement I was not previously aware of.

Fred


----------



## JShannon

M.C.A. said:


> I looked at the sample letter and it seems redundant really, why would there be any need to stick on that form the Passport information...Lol, come on and I wish I could remember what I had to do but mine I think was signed by the Philippine Consulate in Chicago it was notarized. The current letter out of Chicago (link) makes it clear it's a petition letter from the wife (signature of petitioner only) or spouse and notary republic signature. http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/petition.pdf Basically this letter format could be changed to reflect Manila addresses and add subj matter Cohabitation Letter Requirement and Address this to the Manila PBI: To Whom it May Concern but make several copies just in case.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, someone else has more information on this but I remember that you do have an interview with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration so maybe this is the time that the document is signed? And if not... for sure any PBI Satellite office.
> Directory of Transactions would be able to notarize this or the PBI Office in Manila.


 The letter worked which is the important thing. It seems like they want everything notarized here. Fork out the 300 P and then you won't have them say to you that it has to be when you present it to them.

Yes, some stuff is redundant but same thing as the last answer, give them more info than they require not less. Every office and officer interprets things their own way, there is no consistency. Cover it all the first time and you won't have to be going back and forth multiple times IMO.


----------



## fmartin_gila

JShannon said:


> The letter worked which is the important thing. It seems like they want everything notarized here. Fork out the 300 P and then you won't have them say to you that it has to be when you present it to them.
> 
> Yes, some stuff is redundant but same thing as the last answer, give them more info than they require not less. Every office and officer interprets things their own way, there is no consistency. Cover it all the first time and you won't have to be going back and forth multiple times IMO.


Very good advice & covers a lot of circumstances here.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram

What I did for my probationary 13a (last year) was print everything out and took it to BI to let them review it, before getting anything notarized. They made a number of changes on my petition letter, and said the petition letter did not need to be notarized. Odd, because their paperwork clearly says it does - but I did not argue. I went to a net cafe and made the corrections, reprinted everything, my wife & I signed it and turned it in the same day.

For the permanent 13a I plan on doing the same. I have everything written up and will print it and take to BI this week. They can make any corrections and I will then get the affidavit notarized. We will see how it goes...


----------



## M.C.A.

The letter (I did some research) that pdf file that JShannon used is nearly identical to a legal form used by Philippine couples that live together but aren't married, the format is the same with both signatures, so then I looked up the definition of Cohabitation and... well here's the definition:

1. the state of living together and having a sexual relationship without being married.
"couples increasingly prefer cohabitation to marriage"
2. the state or fact of living or existing at the same time or in the same place.
"a harmonious cohabitation with other living creatures"

Did I just open up a can of worms?


----------



## Danman

M.C.A you are right about the definition of Cohabitation, I also noticed that an NSO marriage cert is not required now, or maybe my eyes are not reading properly lol Anyway if they continue to use proof of Cohabitation as a requirement for 13a visa single people who are just living together can apply for te 13a as no one can change the definition of Cohabitation, sorry I just remembered we are in the Philippines lol


----------



## bidrod

Danman said:


> M.C.A you are right about the definition of Cohabitation, I also noticed that an NSO marriage cert is not required now, or maybe my eyes are not reading properly lol Anyway if they continue to use proof of Cohabitation as a requirement for 13a visa single people who are just living together can apply for te 13a as no one can change the definition of Cohabitation, sorry I just remembered we are in the Philippines lol


You are correct the Marriage Certificate is not required and neither is the spouses Birth Certificate. Why. because they are already included in the probationary filing. Well so was your passport info, the NBI Clearance and BI Clearance. So why do they need these again? Because you might have left the country, the NBI is only valid for a year and the BI Clearance is issued every time you have a Visa action. Now the Cohabitation Affidavit is both of you affirming that you live together and are entitled to the 13a permanent visa. The 13a would be revoked if you separated. so you are just confirming your relationship status at that time. JMHO

Chuck


----------



## Robert Harrison

JShannon said:


> *Email*
> 
> Check your PM's.


Hi J Shannon, I have the same question. Can you also share with me your sample Affidavit of Cohbitation? Another quick question. My wife is Filipina and we have already been married and living in the Philippines for 15 years. We were married in Manila. Do I really need to get an affidavit?


----------



## M.C.A.

Robert Harrison said:


> Hi J Shannon, I have the same question. Can you also share with me your sample Affidavit of Cohbitation? Another quick question. My wife is Filipina and we have already been married and living in the Philippines for 15 years. We were married in Manila. Do I really need to get an affidavit?


Robert, I haven't' heard from JShannon in a long time and this thread is old, plus the letter he posted doesn't seem to be working any longer or the link, so hopefully he will respond, but if no reply it's best to get get the most current "yes you do need the Affidavit of Cohabitation" letter from the main office in Manila, it actually might be called something else, it's a letter from your spouse petitioning you as her husband to remain and live in the Philippines with her and the so called cohabitation letters are mainly for single Philippine Citizens living together so the name doesn't work for me at all. 

I've seen so many variations of this letter, the PBI could and should make this much easier but that's just not gonna happen it appears and I'm not much help because I accomplished all this in the US and the letter looked different and even the Visa paper work was all different I had to redo all my paper work once I arrived in country even though I had the 13a Visa already stamped in my passport, I had to do all this for my ACR card.

I tried to get on the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website today but it appears down for updating or? This happens frequently also. Another way to contact them would be through Facebook, here's the link. you can call or message Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines


----------



## Robert Harrison

M.C.A. said:


> Robert, I haven't' heard from JShannon in a long time and this thread is old, plus the letter he posted doesn't seem to be working any longer or the link, so hopefully he will respond, but if no reply it's best to get get the most current "yes you do need the Affidavit of Cohabitation" letter from the main office in Manila, it actually might be called something else, it's a letter from your spouse petitioning you as her husband to remain and live in the Philippines with her and the so called cohabitation letters are mainly for single Philippine Citizens living together so the name doesn't work for me at all.
> 
> I've seen so many variations of this letter, the PBI could and should make this much easier but that's just not gonna happen it appears and I'm not much help because I accomplished all this in the US and the letter looked different and even the Visa paper work was all different I had to redo all my paper work once I arrived in country even though I had the 13a Visa already stamped in my passport, I had to do all this for my ACR card.
> 
> I tried to get on the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website today but it appears down for updating or? This happens frequently also. Another way to contact them would be through Facebook, here's the link. you can call or message Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines



Hi, I understand. Thanks for that.


----------



## Tukaram

When I did my letter the BI had no sample form. I found one online, but when I took it to an attorney for the Notary... they rewrote the whole thing. They did not like the formatting. So just go have a lawyer do it. I went to the Municipal Hall and there was a minimal fee (I forget how much, it was too long ago).


----------



## Lunkan

Tukaram said:


> When I did my letter the BI had no sample form. I found one online, but when I took it to an attorney for the Notary... they rewrote the whole thing. They did not like the formatting. So just go have a lawyer do it. I went to the Municipal Hall and there was a minimal fee (I forget how much, it was too long ago).


 Perhaps they "didn't like it" by they wanted to earn extra? By using an other template


----------



## Tukaram

Lunkan said:


> Perhaps they "didn't like it" by they wanted to earn extra? By using an other template


They did not charge me any extra, over the small notary fee.


----------



## Richard1221

It says email documentation first. Does it have to be notarized?


----------



## Lunkan

Tukaram said:


> They did not charge me any extra, over the small notary fee.


How to reach that lawyer? 
Perhaps I will want to assign him/her


----------



## M.C.A.

Richard1221 said:


> It says email documentation first. Does it gave to be notarized?


"Yes" It has to be notarized.

Hi Richard and welcome to the forum. This is an old thread from 4 years ago so things change but I do remember having my wife's petition letter notarized I just can't remember who notarized it, I performed my 13a Visa from my the US and home state of North Dakota I mailed all my documents to the nearest Philippine Consulate in Chicago so I'm not sure of your current location if done in your homeland then ask these questions through the Philippine Embassy or Consulate in country but if you are living here then you can actually message the Philippine Bureau of Immigration and I'd use their Official Facebook page, they do reply in a matter of hours or it can take two days the phone number is also listed, I've had to contact them at least 3 times, if you call have your wife ready to translate. Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines


----------



## Richard1221

M.C.A. said:


> "Yes" It has to be notarized.
> 
> Hi Richard and welcome to the forum. This is an old thread from 4 years ago so things change but I do remember having my wife's petition letter notarized I just can't remember who notarized it, I performed my 13a Visa from my the US and home state of North Dakota I mailed all my documents to the nearest Philippine Consulate in Chicago so I'm not sure of your current location if done in your homeland then ask these questions through the Philippine Embassy or Consulate in country but if you are living here then you can actually message the Philippine Bureau of Immigration and I'd use their Official Facebook page, they do reply in a matter of hours or it can take two days the phone number is also listed, I've had to contact them at least 3 times, if you call have your wife ready to translate. Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines


Well it says send to email first for review i will have it notarized and have nbi appointment im in the philippines


----------



## M.C.A.

Richard1221 said:


> Well it says send to email first for review i will have it notarized and have nbi appointment im in the philippines


Thank you Richard for that information and if you have the formatting for the wife's petition letter please share it because so many ask for this. I've had documents notarized by the Barangay staff but I'm sure the NBI or Immigration office will also be able to notarize.


----------



## Richard1221




----------



## M.C.A.

Richard1221, thank you very much! This will help many Expats with the Spousal Petition letter formatting.

Fellow Expats here's the most current Spousal Petition Letter, download it and since this is a constant issue I'm going to add this to our "Useful Links For Expats" sticky.


----------



## M.C.A.

Current letter posted in another thread.


----------



## mARTIN0

No, nobody will do it for you. You have to prepare that your house and attache that letter. That is what I am doing right now. Just write a letter about why you want to stay Tell them you are married and you plan to stay in the Philippines and you are planning daily with your wife and you want to become a taxpayer plus it is difficult for you to travel during pandemic..something like this.


----------



## M.C.A.

mARTIN0 said:


> No, nobody will do it for you. You have to prepare that your house and attache that letter. That is what I am doing right now. Just write a letter about why you want to stay Tell them you are married and you plan to stay in the Philippines and you are planning daily with your wife and you want to become a taxpayer plus it is difficult for you to travel during pandemic..something like this.


Hi MARTINO and welcome to the forum... here's the official letter for download, it was posted by one of our Expats last year.

I have it posted under our "Useful Links For Expats" section, there's much more in the is area because of the many questions our fellow Expats ask, here's a link to this area of our forum it's also at the top of our Philippines Forum page of discussions as a sticky. Useful Links For Expats


----------

